# poster Ipod



## Mythe Errant (1 Juin 2007)

Bonjour!

Savez-vous comment peut-on se procurer les posters de campagne de publicité iPod? Est-ce qu'on peut les acheter?

Merci!


----------



## arcank (1 Juin 2007)

Tu trackes les gars de JCDecaux qui viennent au moment de les enlever et tu leur demande gentiment 
&#199;a marche des fois, mais faut pr&#233;voir la tente, le r&#233;chaud et tout, donc pas super si tu veux la collection enti&#232;re...

Sinon, Apple ne fait pas de merchandising (il me semble !), donc pour en trouver dans le "commerce" 


Edit: double post (ici). D&#232;s qu'un modal passe par l&#224;


----------

